# Cat With Asthma



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

I know this is probably a long shot, but is there anyone with a cat (or dog) with asthma? One of my cats was just diagnosed with asthma. Tomorrow I'm going to pick up an air cleaner/purifier to help her out a bit, but I'm wodering if anyone on here has any experience - and therefore tips - on how I can make her more comfortable?

Here is her picture just because I love sharing 



And in case anyone was wondering, her name is Rin and she will be five years old in May!


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

My friend has a cat with diabetes and asthma she usually is kept from strangers and is not left in any stressful situations the also have one of the vicks air purifires that help make the air more clean I do not know how much this helps but its all I got I hope you cat feels better after the meds!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a cat with asthma,best thing too do is when you pet her becareful she does not pur to much is could lead to an attack,try too make her comfy,but still love her mine would have an attack only when he would purr too much. I would make surevthat she isnt running around too crazily and just keep an eye on her if she does


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

Did the vet give you any idea of her triggers? What kind of litter do you use? A less dusty one would be better, especially if you use a clay-based one, and more frequent vacuuming especially if you have carpets, as dust is a common trigger. A humidifier is also a good idea this time of year. Poor kitty, you can tell her I sympathize. (I am an asthmatic human, and have been since childhood.)


----------



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

We've been trying to figure out what's caused all of this. I've used the same litter for the past two years, the same cat food for four years, vacuum on a regular basis. The only new thing that came into the house recently was my rats! And my cat was raised alongside rats, so I'm fairly confident that it isn't them. I do feed tuna occasionally as a treat, and I usually use the kind in oil as it's good for their coat (a tip from the vet). Last time I fed it, right around the time of her first asthma attacks, I fed the same brand, but in water instead of oil.

I haven't even changed brands of paper towels or laundry soap. I seriously have no idea what in the world could be causing this. 

I set up an air purifier today. It also has a UV lamp and is supposed to kill bacteria. I don't have a humidifier, but I also don't think I really need it. My apartment is usually pretty humid by itself, for some unknown reason to me. Hopefully things will get better.


----------

